# Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt



## alt3rego (6. März 2017)

*Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Hallo Community.
Ich habe seid gestern ein kleines Problem.
Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem PC unterwegs, als ich ihn am sonntag dann wieder daheim anschloss stellte ich fest dass der Lüfter von meinem Netzteil anläuft und dauerhaft läuft sobald ich das Stromkabel in die Steckdose stecke. 
Kann mir dieses Phenomen nicht erklären.
Wenn ich den PC anschalte läuft der Lüfter dann dauerhaft auf 100% geschwindigkeit was relativ laut ist.
Im BIOS wurde nix umgestellt habe auch nochmal mein BIOS Profil geladen, ohne Erfolg. 
Es wurde auch nix an der Hardware geändert.
Mein MB ist ein ASUS Crosshair 4 Formula mit einer AMD Phenom CPU.
Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte??
Habe auch schon hinten am PC alle Stecker abgezogen (USB, Monitor etc) ohne Erfolg...


----------



## OField (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Ich rate mal blind ins blaue hinein. Durch einen Defekt glaubt das Netzteil in Betrieb zu sein. Vielleicht (was ich allerdings nicht glaube) überbrückt Staub die netzteilinterne Lüftersteuerung? Wurde der PC vielleicht beim Transport etwas unvorsichtig behandelt? Vielleicht hat sich was im NT gelöst?


----------



## alt3rego (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

hi
der pc lag im kofferraum war aber rutschfest befestigt. aber ich muss mich da deiner überlegung evtl anschliessen, habe auch schon überlegt ob durch das fahren und die autretende vibrationen etc etwas am netztteil beschädigt wurde...
das ist ein noname netzteil und schon ca 9 jahre in gebrauch....
evtl noch jemand eine idee?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Na ja, nach 9 Jahren hast du endlich einen Grund gefunden, den ollen Schinken zu entsorgen.
Kauf dir also ein neues Netzteil und dann schaust du weiter.


----------



## Pu244 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Kann es sein dass das Teil temperaturgesteuert ist? Dann ist es möglich dass sich der Sensor gelöst hat und Teil jetzt mit voller kraft bedient wird, weil es denkt zu heiß zu sein.

Es ist übrigens immer hilfreich, wenn du uns das genaue Modell nennst.


----------



## alt3rego (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

...das würde nur erklären warum der Lüfter auf voll läuft wenn der pc an ist, das ist aber nicht die frage hier 

die frage ist warum läuft der lüfter (mit minimal drehzahl) wenn der pc aus ist, darum geht es hier


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*



alt3rego schrieb:


> ...das würde nur erklären warum der Lüfter auf voll läuft wenn der pc an ist, das ist aber nicht die frage hier
> 
> die frage ist warum läuft der lüfter (mit minimal drehzahl) wenn der pc aus ist, darum geht es hier


Evtl. ein defekt am Netzteil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Der Kofferraum ist auch nicht der beste Platz für den Transport. Ich tippe eher darauf das der Defekt zufällig zu dem Zeitpunkt aufgetreten ist aber das NT ist eh ein Pflegefall


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Bau das Netzteil ganz aus und verbinde es dann mit Strom. Wenn der Lüfter anspringt -> NT kaputt.
Wenn nicht -> 24 Pin vom Mainboard verbinden. Wenn der Lüfter anspringt -> Mainboard hat eine Macke.


----------



## alt3rego (6. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

das mit dem 24pin stecker hab ich schon probiert der lüfter läuft wenn der stecker drauf ist und auch wenn er abgezogen ist, hab jetzt mal neues NT bestellt werde es morgen einbauen, ich denke dass das NT ein schuss hat...
danke für eure tips und ideen


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Darf man fragen, welches neue Netzteil du bestellt hast?


----------



## alt3rego (8. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Hab mir das ThermalTake  Berlin 630W  bestellt und auch schon eingebaut. Nach dem ausbau hab ich das alte Nt in die steckdose gesteckt und lüfter lief wieder an. ..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*



alt3rego schrieb:


> Hab mir das ThermalTake  Berlin 630W  bestellt und auch schon eingebaut.



Warum hast du hier nicht nach einem richtigen Netzteil gefragt, kannst du das Netzteil wieder zurück schicken^^?


----------



## markus1612 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Das Teil ist für die Mülltonne und keinen Cent wert.

Schick das zurück, wenn es geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Schau mal lieber hier nach @TE Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*



alt3rego schrieb:


> Hab mir das ThermalTake  Berlin 630W  bestellt und auch schon eingebaut.



Ausbauen und zurück schicken.
Geld zurück bekommen.
Neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## alt3rego (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

naja ich wollte ned mehr wie 60€ ausgeben. mein noname NT hat auch 9 jahre gehalten, auf das neue hab ich 3 jahre garantie wenns kaputt geht wirds zurück geschickt 
danke für dir tips


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*



alt3rego schrieb:


> naja ich wollte ned mehr wie 60€ ausgeben. mein noname NT hat auch 9 jahre gehalten, auf das neue hab ich 3 jahre garantie wenns kaputt geht wirds zurück geschickt
> danke für dir tips


Hast du das Netzteil im Net bestellt und wenn ja welcher Shop?


----------



## alt3rego (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

ja im Netz bei ALTERNATE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Wenn das Berlin 45 dem Namen alle Ehre macht und den Rechner einäschert bringen die 3 Jahre ja wirklich ganz viel, man bekäme das selbe in Grün nur hat man dann keinen Rechner mehr für einen 2. Angriff. Für alles was alle Nase lang getauscht wird haut man die Kohle raus nur für ein Netzteil was am längsten im Rechner werkelt und Höchstleistungen aufbringen muss darf quasi nix kosten. Entscheiden musst du aber schau lieber erneut in die Hitliste nimm etwas was den Namen verdient


----------



## alt3rego (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Was meinst du mit "einäschert"? Falls du irgendwelche beispiele nennen könntest was du meinst wäre gut.
Das NT hat bei alternate die beste kunden bewertung von 5 sternen (332 bewertungen)
Mein pc läuft nur wenige stunden/tag und ich spiele keine grafik aufwendigen spiele somit läuft der pc nicht auf vollen touren.
Wenn das NT so schlecht wäre wie ivr es hier beschreibt hätte es doch niemand gekauft bzw gebe es nicht 5☆bewertungen...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Vergiss die Kundenbewertungen.
Das Netzteil hat keine brauchbaren Schutzschaltungen, deswegen empfiehlt es ja auch niemand.
Du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
Schick es zurück und kauf dir das L10 mit 500 Watt, reicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Bei mir war es mal der Fall das so ein NT durch einen Kurzschluss das Gehäuse angekokelt hatte, die Steckdosenleiste auch und nebenbei das Board zerstört. Bewertungen auf den Kaufportalen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen da die ja nie zum eigenen Umfeld passen und nur die wenigsten machen sich auch die Mühe etwas Recherche zu betreiben über das was man verbauen will. Natürlich kann man damit vielleicht sogar 10 Jahre leben nur hat man selbst das Glück. Ich will keine Panik schieben sondern nur das du es vielleicht mal überdenkst


----------



## alt3rego (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Ja verstehe schon was du meinst. Ich überlege es mir...
Danke für eure kommentare


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*



alt3rego schrieb:


> Ja verstehe schon was du meinst. Ich überlege es mir...
> Danke für eure kommentare


Warte aber nicht zu lange ( 14 Tage Rückgaberecht )


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter läuft an sobald Strom anliegt*

Für das Geld hättest du auch ein gescheites Gerät bekommen. Frag deshalb lieber noch mal hier nach, bevor du bestellst.


----------

